# Mental Fitness?



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont know if I am alone with this problem, but if I have anything on my mind, an arguement with someone close to me or things I have been putting off, or anything in the back of my mind I find it really hard to play well, and concentrating fully.

Does anyone else subsribe to this theory?

I would love to learn some mental exercises to get myself properly focused, tunnel vision all the way?

Anyone else do this or have any thoughts on this?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I would think its RARE that there isnt a golfer out there who has not suffered from that affliction at one time or another fitz. Golf in most cases is a fun, relaxing thing to do. Worries usually fall into a more serious category, its hard to have fun and relax when something else is playing the game with you. The only thing I would suggest is, decide what your going to do, worry or play, if your going to play, park the worries in the car, you can always pick them up when your finished. Think of the golf course as your "Great Escape", where the only thing your going to worry about is whether your playing partner is gonna kick your butt.....

Del


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Del

Good point!

Perhaps you are right, best to leave the worries in the bar and pick them up on the way out 

Mind you having said that I played better golf yesterday after a couple of beers. Alcohol really does kill braincells.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Think of the golf course as your "Great Escape", where the only thing your going to worry about is whether your playing partner is gonna kick your butt.....
> 
> Del


here here - I'd buy a round to that!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I have been affeted by this to. I basically do the same thing 65nloveinit does. I leave my worries at home. The gold couse is my "happy place".


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm one of those that has trouble letting go. The guys I play golf with work with me, so it's hard to get away from the office on the golf course.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I talk work on the course - but it's mainly to complain about a project or rip on my boss (who I golf with :laugh: )


----------

